# Forum About Russia Society  Jobs in Russia

## krwright13

Hey everyone! 
I'm getting started on a project for one of my classes and my teacher has instructed that we find the most popular jobs in Russia, and jobs that are most in-demand. I'm having a little bit of difficult finding a list on the internet, and thought maybe I could get a little help here. 
Thanks!

----------


## CoffeeCup

According to a popular job's related site in Novosibirsk (rabota.ngs.ru) the most popular jobs are: 
selling-trading (more than 700 vacancies)
IT (more than 600 vacancies)
transportation (500)
finances (500)
restaurants and catering (400)
buildings and constructions (400)

----------


## krwright13

Большое спасибо!

----------

